# has anyone used cornucrescine for hair growth/girth rubs



## ester (20 January 2009)

Has anyone used cornucrescine for hair regrowth. 

I have tried to new girths on my boy recently after advice from here, unfortunatley not succesfully, the stubben string one made him sore (though I think when he has hair it might be the answer) and a fully stretchy wintec one which didn't rub his lump but got his elbows instead. -for those who don't know his girth groove is really far forward and he has a lot of skin there. 

I think that we are going down the more expensive ergonomic route which might sit out the way of elbows - have noticed pink equine are going to make some out of memory foam (available early 2009 apparently)

Anyway wondered if anyone had used cornucrescine for hair growth, it says so on the pot and it works well on my nails but I think the colour/smell puts me off using it on his skin (thou he is chestnut too!) any thoughts appreciated


----------



## Beccaeve (20 January 2009)

i have used it for hairgrowth &amp; it worked really well. The only issue with it is that its quite sticky and stays on their coat &amp; skin for a bit, but other than that its great for hair growth.


----------



## Racing_Gal (20 January 2009)

I tried  in once, used it for about an mouth I saw no change at all, not sure how long it takes for it to work though, I gave up after a month because it was so messy, pony was grey and it got everywhere!


----------



## connie1288 (20 January 2009)

We used to use it all the time at a yard i worked at, on some horses it works really quickly others abit slower but give it a go, make you sure you dont spread it too far though as it seemed to pull the hair out of one horse when it pulled against the rug, but this was on one horse only, others all fine.


----------



## milliepops (20 January 2009)

I've used it on a horse's tail, but find it difficult on the body if the horse is rugged, as it tends to just smear off onto the lining of the rug.  

The horse I tried it on (not mine!) had a tight tail bandage left on for too long, and when I discovered it loads of hair came out in handfulls.  I daubed it with cornucrescine for a few weeks and the hair grew back beautifully.  It seemed to come back quite quickly (though with many of these things, it might have been just the same without using cornucrescine).

If it's not in an area which a rug would be in constant contact with, then it's probably worth a go.


----------



## MrsMozart (20 January 2009)

Used it on a mane (lower part). Also used biotin as farrier recommended it to help. Worked well.

Smells! And is sticky-icky.


----------



## ester (20 January 2009)

Well he already has white cream on those patches of his 2 new rhino rugs, whats a bit of cornucrescine!

He is on naf 5* foot powder which will have the biotin etc


----------



## Bug (20 January 2009)

Yes definitley, I swear by it. I had the same issue with girth rubs and all cured by cornucrescine!


----------



## ester (20 January 2009)

looks like I might have to face the brown goo then!


----------



## Ranyhyn (20 January 2009)

I swear by it - brilliant stuff.


----------

